# Connecting Grey Tanks On 298 Re



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

We have a 12 298 RE. It appears it has two grey tanks, one for the shower/bath sink and one for the kitchen. They are not connected except for the outlet. We do quite a bit of camping with no hook-ups at race tracks. 2 girls, wife and friends staying with us causes the bath tank to fill fast; long before we run out of water or fill the other tanks. Has anyone connected the 2 to gain usable capacity? It appears relatively simple.

Thanks!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> I think I have a simple solution for you. All you need is one of these http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T58-Twist-On-Waste-Valve/dp/B000BGHYJS?tag=viglink121708-20. If your trailer is like mine you have a valve for the black tank, one for the bath grey, and one for the kit sink grey, and they all come out of the same outlet. Install this valve on the main drain and close it then open up the bath valve and the kit valve at the same time. Water seeks its own level so as the shower tank fills up so will the kit tank at the same time, when both tanks show full it is time to dump. Make sure not to forget to close the two grey tank valves before dumping the black tank. Good Luck.


yup, exactly what we use on our 295RE. And if both grey tanks are full, open the grey and then the black and you'll move some grey to the black tank. Then close the black.

AND use it when you dump also.

1) with the twist on valve attached, open and dump black tank.
2) close the twist on, close black, open one grey, open black. You'll backflush into the black tank
3) close the grey, leave black open and open the twist on to dump black again.
4) repeat as needed to get all the stuff out of the black tank
5) close the black and finish flushing the grey.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My head is swirling around.... and around.... and around.







Stop the insanity.


----------



## classicmazdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

Great idea! I really appriciate it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

classicmazdaman said:


> We do quite a bit of camping with no hook-ups at race tracks. 2 girls, wife and friends staying with us causes the bath tank to fill fast; long before we run out of water or fill the other tanks.


Are there any tent campers in this area?

I ask this simply because some will disagree with my solution. We dry camp 95% of our trips and if my rear grey tank get full, it is only from the shower and the sink (toothpaste...hand washing...etc).	I have no problem with putting this water on the ground where we camp. I have a connection from the grey tank that allows me to connect a garden hose to the valve, thereby reducing the flow, and I then walk the hose over to a few locations.

The reason I ask about tent campers is they do this all the time with their outdoor showers...washing hands...brushing teeth...washing baby's...etc. Why would it be different because I am doing it all at once?

Note...I will NOT do this if there is a nearby water supply (lake / stream) where the water could flow into that location...that is just wrong.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

An interesting read can be found by Googling "water filtration through soil" . The earth can pretty much take care of grey water. That Oregon Camper guy is on track as far as I am concerned.









I still get a strange feeling when I dump dish water from a basin. Strange how prissy we all have become that a little soap water becomes a problem to dump.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

For whatever reasons dumping grey water is prohibited in most places and in some places can get you cited. I too do not see the difference between tent camper grey water and RV grey water, but it is what it is,

We also camp in places with no sewer hookup. I use a hose connection and a pump to move grey water into the Barker tote which is the back of my truck so that I don't have to tow it through the campground to the dump station. With my two grey tanks connected through the dump valves, I can easily make it through a long weekend without dumping, but there are only two of us and DW is pretty conservative with water use.


----------

